# Gaggia Classic Thermostat replacement



## labrax (Nov 18, 2010)

Can anyone advise where I can obtain a thermostat for my Classic?

It's the one which controls the temp of the espresso not the steam one.

Thanks for any help,

Peter


----------



## noelweston (Oct 7, 2012)

I got mine from ebay, but I believe gaggiamanualservice on here can sort you out as well.


----------



## labrax (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you, found a generic Gaggia thermostat on Ebay and hopefully will do the job.

Peter


----------

